# GTI - Gratifi Limited



## Who Dares Wins (18 October 2010)

Surprised nobody has already started a WGO thread. 

WGO is from the same group of directors behing Ironbark Zinc IBG and Wolf WLF.

WLF was the highest performing stock on the ASX in 2007. IPO'd at 20c and then went up to $2.95 from memory.

WGO was at about 9c in early september and today touched 60c. Most of the increase has occurred in the last week since acquisition of an Fe project in the Congo.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (9 December 2010)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Well another surge yesterday in this stock. Touched 76c I think before coming back to close at 69c.  

Maybe some more news coming regarding the Congo Fe project????

Still, a hell of a nice climb since september - surprised not more people are interested.

WDW


----------



## Francisknight (9 December 2010)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Yes me too. I have held some small amount of the stock since it wsa down to 12c. I wish I had bought more now that it's up around 60C +.

Any thoughts on a top for this stock?


----------



## Who Dares Wins (24 December 2010)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Still no idea on where it could go...but lets just say higher for the meantime.

Hit 88 cents yesterday before dropping back and closing at 82 cents I think.

Don't know why its not getting alot of interest. The other companies that these guys have been, and still are, involved in have been absolute screamers.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (11 February 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Hit a high a couple of days ago at $1.18 so some phenomenal gains since september when it was around 9-10 cents. Saw a surge in the price when an announcement was in the pipeline which only turned out to be a initial directors interest announcement then another surge which was regarding a substantial shareholder.

The company has said that initial results from the airborne magnetic and radiometric survey should be realised in early february so I think that whenever the market and insiders hear theres an announcement coming they think it'll be the results.

I think the next announcement will be the one we want.

No idea what it will show other than there will be iron present given that the Youkou project is within a regional cluster of existing iron projects and that historical high grade samples have already been collected from within the permit area, so there is already iron there.   

Shares are relatively tightly held and these directors have a habit of pushing company share prices through the roof. See IBG and WLF (highest performing ASX stock in 2007 I think it was). I think once they prove they've actually got some strike length etc to the deposit this ones gonna be a screamer.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (16 February 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Surely someone else is following this stock?

No?

Pity cos it just hit $1.50

:


----------



## mr. jeff (16 February 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Ridiculous !

Who wants some stock. We don't do much yet, but may make some decent money one day. I'll sell you a share of the potential for 1.40. No, 1.50. No, 1.60 

 Watching closely.

See breakout thread for chart...


----------



## Who Dares Wins (17 February 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Response to speeding ticket today.

Analyzed data from the completed survey should be realised late February.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 February 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Interesting release in that there is obviously some internal issues with WGO atm, have a look at the release and it seems that the initial results may have leaked and they may be putting together a release immeidately - speculation only of course, but see this; 





Read into it what you will, but this is not a normal way of responding to the ASX, not even any notes under some of the questions; abnormal. 
Happy trading.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (3 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Its a mother lode

1-2 billion tonnes of DSO hematite at 60 - 62% Fe

Just touched $1.80


----------



## mr. jeff (3 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*



Who Dares Wins said:


> Its a mother lode
> 
> 1-2 billion tonnes of DSO hematite at 60 - 62% Fe
> 
> Just touched $1.80




Well excitement plus, or something, but not that unexpected by the market obviously...




hope you can read this. Basically says pre-lims are encouraging and looking strong so far.
I saw that this is DSO in Republic of Congo not the Democratic Republic of Congo. Don't know how much of an issue this is stability wise.

Currently a ~$65M MC. 
This may appear as a chance for all those that missed SDL to jump on for a ride; now that there are great drill targets out there....good luck to holders. 
I have a very small amount as of announcement.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (4 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*



mr. jeff said:


> I saw that this is DSO in Republic of Congo not the Democratic Republic of Congo. Don't know how much of an issue this is stability wise.
> 
> .




Firstly, The Republic of Congo where this project is located is the 'good' Congo. The other one, Democratic Republic of Congo is the actually the 'bad' Congo. They just call themselves democratic like North Korea does. 

So don't worry so much about soverign risk.

Trying to do some EV to tonnage numbers.

Lets say EV is around $70m approx (taking into account cash and cash equivalents etc) then that would be:

$70m with 1,000,000,000 tonnes of DSO (lower end est.) so they are currently valued at *7 cents *per tonne DSO.

Thats way way cheap. I'd have thought anything under $1.00 per tonne DSO was good value. 

They also have nearology, good grades and imputiies are in order. 

If anyone can add to this feel free.


----------



## mr. jeff (4 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*



Who Dares Wins said:


> Firstly, The Republic of Congo where this project is located is the 'good' Congo. The other one, Democratic Republic of Congo is the actually the 'bad' Congo. They just call themselves democratic like North Korea does.
> 
> So don't worry so much about soverign risk.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the correction I got the wrong idea.

I see a lot of small scale sellers, there may be a short correction for WGO whilst the speculators clear out today. (this is speculation itself) hopefully some of the smaller institutions will consider this prelim info enough to make an entrance on....it does look quite promising at this stage.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (4 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*



mr. jeff said:


> Thanks for the correction I got the wrong idea.
> 
> I see a lot of small scale sellers, there may be a short correction for WGO whilst the speculators clear out today. (this is speculation itself) hopefully some of the smaller institutions will consider this prelim info enough to make an entrance on....it does look quite promising at this stage.




Yeah, for sure. Jungle Creek Gold Mines have been quietly but steadily buying into WGO for a while now and last I saw I think the held about 12%. They also will be able to see the clear potential now and I think will keep taking on more at each softening of the price.

From the announcement it sounds like there are additional prospective targets so could get even better over time.

Next step should be the annoucement of a drilling program. 

Mother of God, can you imagine what the price would do if a $70m market cap company JORCed up 1-2 billion tonnes of Fe DSO?


----------



## mr. jeff (4 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*



			
				Who Dares Wins said:
			
		

> Mother of God, can you imagine what the price would do if a $70m market cap company JORCed up 1-2 billion tonnes of Fe DSO?




Yeah it would be $ 365M. That's $ 8.40 per share. I'm am basing this highly accurate and involved estimation on SDL's 2007-8 market cap when they were finalizing their ground...But I should add in some dilutions, so lets say they double their # of shares on issue in cap raising's, that gives  $ 4.20 per share, how long for a JORC program to complete? 1 year? so lets say upside is 250 - 300% in the next 18 months all going well. (I should probably have announced earlier that Friday is the day for free-handed scenario testing.)

The downside is maximum 100% from here in case anyone needs reminding.

Will investigate things further over the weekend and if I can add any _real_ facts then I will post. I hold a bit by the way so take my projections with a gram of combantrin.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (7 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*



mr. jeff said:


> how long for a JORC program to complete? 1 year?




Yes, I'd say they'll have it out by the end of the year. These guys do not mess around and the will be wanting to get this drilled and JORCed asap. They still have 1.6 million left in the bank which will be enough to get some good drill results in to the market without digging up more money but at some stage will need to bring in some money.

This has the potential to be huge in the coming years, huge.

used to think SDL's 400 odd mt was big but this is 3 to 4 times greater, perhaps more.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Timing is certainly one critical facet of trading. Nice little freefall from 1.89 to a 1.31 brings this importance to the fore. Maybe support at old resistance around 1.17 or whatever brought the sell off in will continue on its merry way down.




> Well just then Warra comes out of the kitchen with a few drinks for everybody. Fairdinkum, you've never seen a Coolabah maid. I grabbed a beer and said, "Thanks Warra - tah".


----------



## Who Dares Wins (9 March 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Yes its very frustrating. 

My stopper triggered at $1.51 yesterday morning. Didnt want to -I support the company but I'm not about to go down for nothing so took the emotion out of it. There were lots of very small trades so something is up here. Why small investors would sell it down when they know there are a couple of reasonable size players out there who want more beats me!

Theres more going on here than meets the eye. You watch


----------



## Francisknight (4 April 2011)

*Re: WGO - Waratah Gold*

Hi all, just wondering if there was any more view's on where to next for WGO?


----------



## Francisknight (29 June 2012)

Talk about a ride down! 

Does anyone think they can possibly come back from where they are now to there recent highs?


----------



## burglar (29 June 2012)

Francisknight said:


> Talk about a ride down!
> 
> Does anyone think they can possibly come back from where they are now to there recent highs?




Cross your fingers ... this may be as low as they go!


----------



## System (1 June 2017)

On June 1st, 2017, Waratah Resources Limited (WGO) changed its name and ASX code to Mobecom Limited (MBM).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 September 2020)

there's a cryptic note where _*"Mobecom Ltd Announces Reversal Of Aircrypto Transaction"*_

and what is MBM? 







> Mobecom Limited (ASX:MBM) is a full-stack customer engagement technology provider that delivers end-to-end technology solutions for businesses to engage with their customers. Its primary focus is providing liquidity for digital assets through its newly developed Mosaic Enterprise Engagement Platform. With mobile payment, ordering, booking and local offer capability; the Mosaic EEP will be the gateway to delivering a new digital lifestyle rewards program.



FY 2020 highlights
• 7% reduction in revenues from ordinary activities despite COVID impact and exiting all Crypto related businesses
• Gross margins up by 8%
• Recurring SaaS revenue continues to grow
• Employee expense down over 60%
• Loss down over 65%, net of impairment

_revenue down, impairments up, loss continuing. Pass._


----------



## System (18 May 2021)

On May 18th, 2021, Mobecom Limited (MBM) changed its name and ASX code to Gratifi Limited (GTI).


----------

